# [solved] Zirkulare Abhängigkeit?

## bas89

Tschuldigt, es ist sicher ein lapidarer Fehler, aber was mache ich falsch? Hab ich einen Knoten im Kopf oder Portage?

```

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge qt-assistant -a

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3 

!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3[-aqua,-debug] required by (x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3, installed)

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

x11-libs/qt-assistant:4

x11-libs/qt-webkit:4

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge -a x11-libs/qt-multimedia

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3 

!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3[-aqua] required by (x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3, installed)

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

x11-libs/qt-multimedia:4

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Das steht in der package.keywords:

```

# ---

# BEGIN: x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1

# ---

~x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.1

~x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1

~dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.7

~x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.7.1

# ---

# END: x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1

# ---

```

Genauso hier:

```
e

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge qt-webkit -a

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1 

!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3[-aqua] required by (x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3, installed)

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

x11-libs/qt-webkit:4

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # eix qt-webkit

[U] x11-libs/qt-webkit

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3 ~4.5.3-r1 ~4.5.3-r2 4.5.3-r3 4.6.2 4.6.2-r1 ~4.6.3 4.6.3-r1 ~4.6.3-r2 ~4.7.0 ~4.7.0-r1 (~)4.7.1-r1

        {aqua dbus debug +exceptions +jit kde pch}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3-r1(4)(02:09:04 19.10.2010)(dbus exceptions kde -aqua -debug -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Webkit module for the Qt toolkit

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # eix qt-gui

[U] x11-libs/qt-gui

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r2 4.6.2 ~4.6.2-r1 4.6.3 [M]4.6.3-r1 4.6.3-r2 ~4.7.0 ~4.7.0-r1 (~)4.7.1 (~)4.7.1-r1

        {+accessibility aqua cups dbus debug egl +exceptions +glib gtk mng nas nis pch private-headers qt3support (+)raster tiff trace xinerama}                                                                                                                                    

     Installed versions:  4.6.3-r2(4)(20:05:14 15.11.2010)(accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng qt3support raster tiff xinerama -aqua -debug -nas -nis -pch -trace)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The GUI module for the Qt toolkit

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # eix qt-assistant

[U] x11-libs/qt-assistant

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3 4.6.2 ~4.6.2-r2 4.6.3 ~4.7.0 (~)4.7.1

        {aqua compat debug doc +exceptions +glib pch qt3support trace}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(02:54:30 19.10.2010)(exceptions -aqua -debug -pch -trace)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The assistant help module for the Qt toolkit
```

Last edited by bas89 on Tue Nov 30, 2010 11:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

hast du den qt kram (fälschlicherweise!) in der world file stehen?

/var/lib/portage/world

----------

## bas89

Das ist der Trick:

```
 

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # eix -I qt- --only-names

x11-libs/qt-assistant

x11-libs/qt-core

x11-libs/qt-dbus

x11-libs/qt-gui

x11-libs/qt-multimedia

x11-libs/qt-opengl

x11-libs/qt-qt3support

x11-libs/qt-script

x11-libs/qt-sql

x11-libs/qt-svg

x11-libs/qt-test

x11-libs/qt-webkit

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge -u x11-libs/qt-assistant x11-libs/qt-core x11-libs/qt-dbus x11-libs/qt-gui x11-libs/qt-multimedia x11-libs/qt-opengl x11-libs/qt-qt3support x11-libs/qt-script x11-libs/qt-sql x11-libs/qt-svg x11-libs/qt-test x11-libs/qt-webkit x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns  -a
```

Schade, dass portage das nicht selber schafft!

----------

## bas89

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> hast du den qt kram (fälschlicherweise!) in der world file stehen?
> 
> /var/lib/portage/world

 

Ja, Tatsache, da stehen zwei Einträge drin

```

x11-libs/qt-gui

x11-libs/qt-sql

```

Kann ich die einfach rauslöschen, kommt damit Portage klar?

----------

## AmonAmarth

ja, qt sollte eigentlich nicht in der world file stehen, es sei denn, du weißt genau wieso. qt sollte im Regelfall als Abhängigkeit von den jeweiligen libs oder Programmen gezogen werden.

EDIT: benutzt demnächst um Abhängigkeiten von Hand nach zu installieren "emerge -1" (oneshot), sonst müllst du deine world file wieder zu!

----------

## bas89

Ah, alles klar. Ich dank dir  :Smile:  Wenn du einen Weihnachtskalender hast, mach das erste Türchen auf!  :Wink: 

----------

